
Review: Python for Kids  - gklein
http://www.wired.com/geekmom/2013/02/review-python-for-kids/
======
markdown
I won this book in a tweet-to-win contest by the awesome guys at
[Pycoders](<http://pycoders.com/>) just before Christmas.

Took a month to get to Fiji, but it got here :)

My son is only 7, but we're going through it together one chapter a week.
<http://i.imgur.com/BLd9DNF.jpg>

------
alenart
As a non-technical person who decided to give this book a whirl, two things
come to mind as I approach chapter 7 of the book: 1-it requires understanding
of some basic algebraic concepts (as evidenced by the author's 11-year old
struggles with if statements; I'd bet she struggled with greater or equal
than, etc. concepts as well) and 2-the chapter quizzes are a little misleading
and occasionally address concepts not taught in the current or any prior
chapter.

Out of all the fits and starts I've had with programming in my pseudo-code
nerd existence this is probably the most helpful programming book I've ever
read and would recommend to kids above age 13 and adults wanting to learn
Python.

------
StevenXC
My wife purchased this book to use in her elementary school computer lab;
tragically it likely won't be used as IT won't install Python in her lab.
(More accurately, she has requests put in from October that still haven't been
fulfilled, so she gave up hope.)

That said, I've found it to be a very cute resource as I prepared a short
presentation on Python for a programming techniques course I'm auditing at my
university (I'm getting my PhD in math, but do a bit of web development).
Reading through it, it's very appropriate as a first book in programming, the
first part of the book structured as follows:

* Calcuations and Variables

* Strings, Lists, Tuples, and Maps

* Drawing with Turtles

* If / Then / Else

* Loops

* Functions / Modules

* Classes / Objects

It follows this with a few advanced topics, and a walkthrough on creating a
couple of simple video games.

While it's written for kids, I've enjoyed using it as a resource occasionally
while the internet was out at my home. Highly recommended!

~~~
Gorgias
She might be able to use CodeSkulptor.org

It was designed by a Rice University professor and has some very useful
features for the classroom. Mainly that they can turn in their code just by
sending the URL. It has a few idiosyncrasies but it is a very friendly
environment for learning in.

~~~
pajop
also:

<http://ideone.com/> <http://codepad.org/> or even
<http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python>

~~~
aethertron
Here's another one: <http://repl.it/>

------
pseut
Was anyone else disappointed it's 10 and up? I have a 4yo daughter that loves
to type in Emacs; we set the colors and thats about it for now. I'd love more
ideas for the next 6 years.

~~~
GuiA
[http://www.amazon.com/Super-Scratch-Programming-Adventure-
Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/Super-Scratch-Programming-Adventure-
Program/dp/1593274092/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361763389&sr=8-1&keywords=scratch)

Let me know if that works out for you! I've never worked with kids under 6
years old; that being said, I had to teach 10-15 kids at a time, and they did
great. So I suspect a 4 year old with an adult's undivided attention should
work out just fine!

~~~
pseut
That looks awesome. Thanks!

------
dfischer
Related, <http://www.kidsruby.com> \- Really awesome program to help teach
kids programming.

